# Snowed in... study or soap?



## boyago (Feb 6, 2014)

So my midterm I left early to get to wound up being cancelled do to the  cold and snow.  Wasn't super prepared for it so it was a bit of a  relief.  But now the city is pretty well paralyzed.  Haven't soaped in a  couple weeks since I've been busy with school and life, so do I spend  the snow day studying like I should or soaping?


----------



## new12soap (Feb 6, 2014)

you're kidding, right?


----------



## boyago (Feb 6, 2014)

new12soap said:


> you're kidding, right?



Sorry I didn't reply right away, I was getting my soap stuff out.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2014)

Find a way to combine soap and study if it's a science class.  Otherwise, well, I think you know.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 6, 2014)

boyago said:


> Sorry I didn't reply right away, I was getting my soap stuff out.



Bwhahaha excellent. The suds are strong in this one.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 6, 2014)

Since you've asked, you probably know the answer. 
I usually study first, but that's just me, I just can't relax until my University stuff is done. My assignments are always finished one week before they are due, I'm a nerd, I know.


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 6, 2014)

Soaping will set your mind free!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 6, 2014)

I cheated my way through college so I can't help with that decision!


----------



## new12soap (Feb 6, 2014)

boyago said:


> Sorry I didn't reply right away, I was getting my soap stuff out.


 
There ya go! Soap first, then after it's in the mold and there is nothing else to do but wait, go study!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 6, 2014)

Study, soap will wait, but then it looks like it did not wait...


----------



## boyago (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay, split the dif.  Cleaned out the kitchen and got my recipe calculated, then went to the cafe and reviewed my Chem.  Finally got the problem I was stuck on to click!

Denis, kind of it's chem but just intro.  The only soap related thing at all I've done was calculate how much Na2O and H2O it takes to make NaOH.  But I'm not sure how that helps me at all.

Fuz, That's just crazy talk!  I've been putting more time into this term work wise than any other and finally coming to accept I may just loose my perfect straight A streak.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2014)

Chem can be a bear.  #1 Fruit of my loins is taking chem for third time.  He has no problems with physics, calculus.  Doing great.  Chem seems to be going ok this time but he hates it.  Third time a charm, but $$$$$$$$$ for him after 2nd time around.  roblem:



> I've been putting more time into this term work wise than any other and finally coming to accept I may just loose my perfect straight A streak.



I have gotten a hard earned 'C' in a couple of courses and learned more from them than some courses in which I got 'A'.  Looking back I think those tough profs did more to prepare me for life in the real world than I realized.  Hang in there.


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 10, 2014)

My "study" now is from the other side of the fence- making lesson plans and preparing materials.  But I'd still vote for soap making.  I "should" be able to make my preparations at school, but four year olds have a way of interrupting, and if not it's their parents.  

OTOH I've been doing this (teaching) for so many years that now you can pretty well ask me what we will do for a certain subject or a certain theme and I can tell you.  But soap making is still an "adventure."  Too many things to try and too little time.


----------



## Alprinceton (Feb 10, 2014)

Sometimes we need to have dessert first...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 10, 2014)

Alprinceton said:


> Sometimes we need to have dessert first...



Two thumbs up!     Sometimes when we go out to eat I order dessert first.  Keeps me from overeating.


----------



## boyago (Feb 10, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> My "study" now is from the other side of the fence- making lesson plans and preparing materials.  But I'd still vote for soap making.  I "should" be able to make my preparations at school, but four year olds have a way of interrupting, and if not it's their parents.
> 
> OTOH I've been doing this (teaching) for so many years that now you can pretty well ask me what we will do for a certain subject or a certain theme and I can tell you.  But soap making is still an "adventure."  Too many things to try and too little time.



Hopefully your students aren't yet savy enough to be on the forum.


----------



## boyago (Feb 10, 2014)

Dennis said:


> I have gotten a hard earned 'C' in a couple of courses and learned more from them than some courses in which I got 'A'.  Looking back I think those tough profs did more to prepare me for life in the real world than I realized.  Hang in there.



Definitely. I have had several courses that I've received an A in for basically showing up.  Which is a little scary because one of those classes was a first aid and CPR class after which I got a certificate from the Red Cross.  I am now afraid if I drop in public a knuckle dragger like me will show up.  
Than there was a math class as well my first time at CC that I tested into.  When I got the text I went through it and realized it was under my level.  I went back to the assessment office and asked to retake the test and they told me that I had place in highest class possible for that test.  (They had given me a list of sample questions, I think there were four groups of sample questions with about four questions each.  I choose to take the one that I was most comfortable with.  The next group had questions I was totally unfamiliar with.) They told me I couldn't take the next test and I could only re-take the test I had already maxed out on and my best option was to approach the teacher explain the situation and they could asses wither or not to refer me to a higher class.  I met with the teacher and showed her that I had done the chapter tests for the whole book.  She said it was her first year at my school and she didn't feel comfortable referring me to a higher class. So I ditched every class but test days didn't do any homework and wound up with a B.  wow.  I guess you can tell from my little rant I'm still a little upset that I wasted a term in that class.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 10, 2014)

Learn to deal with the bureaucracy.  Whoever won't do also has a boss.  Keep going up.   Persistence pays dividends.  

The last question on a final math exam was:

"What grade do think you deserve?"

An A of course, what else?

I got the A.  Not because I did well on the exam either.  Weirdness prevails in some of the halls of academia. :Kitten Love:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 10, 2014)

Alprinceton said:


> Sometimes we need to have dessert first...



Sometimes?:eh:

Life is short eat Dessert first!


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 11, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Sometimes?:eh:
> 
> Life is short eat Dessert first!



And now I want something sweet.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 11, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> And now I want something sweet.



Your Welcome!


----------

